# was it the mucus plug??



## Bennions Field (21 April 2011)

just been back up to check my maiden this evening 7-8.30pm, she's 324 days today, and there was some gunky stuff in her tail/stuck to her 'bits', it was a redish/brown colour and sticky, it certainly wasnt muck so thought it must be her 'plug'.  there wasnt much, but i'm worried as shes only just tonight started to get some clear fluid in her teats, didnt want to force it, but one or two drops came out tonight.  her bag has been quite swollen first thing and building quickly over the last 3-4 days but it goes down a bit during the day when she's out so presume this is mostly odeama.  vet checked/vacinated her about a week ago and said she was getting ready to foal.   dont think she's going to have it this evening obviously, but presume i need to keep a very close eye on her from now on????

any ideas how long it can be if she has lost her mucus plug???


----------



## rachi0 (22 April 2011)

sounds like it probably is!! usually vets say if they lose their plug it's imminent.. (within 72hrs) but I know a mare that the last 2 years I worked with her.. she lost hers or at least part of it about 2-3 weeks before (we scanned her and foal had a foot pushing right at the cervix.. vet thought foal was probably forcing it!)


----------



## Bennions Field (22 April 2011)

Checked her x2 last nite n just come back down, she's got little bit more sticky stuff on her vulva, now worried as her bag has gone backwards a bit this morning  little less swollen, but she's v v quiet, she's only done 2 poo's n not eaten much hay, quite the opposite to normal for her. Thinks I'm on official foal watch !!!  Don't know whether to turn her out in paddock or just give her some more hay n leave her in ???


----------



## Gucci_b (22 April 2011)

My maiden mare lost her m.plug on Monday (i think) and still waiting for bambi... she is 339 days today, been running milk for days now. Have also tested her milk and the p.h is below 6.2


----------



## Bennions Field (22 April 2011)

Gucci I feel for you, hopefully not too long now, did she have milk before she lost her plug?   My mare dosnt seem to have much bag and only an odd drop of clear fluid, let alone any milk


----------



## lauren1988 (22 April 2011)

Tia has had yellow/clear liquid (very sticky) for nearly a month now, back end very relaxed, tail head sticking out but pH still around 8! Finally got a bag on Monday, no sign whatsoever of muscus plug. Funny how they are all so different!


----------



## Gucci_b (22 April 2011)

yes  she had milk down her legs (not a great deal then, and prob from knocking the fly's off)  bee has never had much of a milk bag, it's there just not that big. I have read that mares can loose their plug up to a week before hand...


----------



## Bennions Field (22 April 2011)

well, been watching the poor mare all day, its been way toooo hot !!!!   brought her up and hosed her off in the end, she's been really quiet all day, and her bag has got smaller   hopefully she's going to hang on a little and get a little more ready.  my stud groom friend says she's certainly getting there, but may be a couple more days off yet, phew !  still going to keep a close eye on, though not sure if its time to stay up there overnight yet?  its only 1 mile up the road so happy to keep popping back every hour if needs be.  lets hope we dont have too long to wait and that foalies can make the most of the lovely weather 

best of luck everyone for tonight )


----------



## toffeesmarty (23 April 2011)

Last year my mare lost her plug 4 weeks to the day she actually foaled. Meant lots of earlier foal watch than I would have chosen but she had a healthy foal and all went well.


----------



## Bennions Field (23 April 2011)

I'm hopeing i dont have another month to wait   bag was a little bigger again this morning, thank goodness, she's way more relaxed behind and vulva looks a little bit more stretched out but she's not dropped at all yet, foalie is still very high up, hopefully she'll go a few more days yet, just in time to go back to work on tues !!!


----------

